# back up bows



## hankw_2009 (Apr 2, 2009)

sorry for all the questions.... it just one of those nights where my mind is thinking to much....

the question is on the subject of back up bows....is it a good idea and should they match??

my theory is that they should match as closely as possible so you can pick up and go

ie s4 and s4 both set up at 65 lbs with all the assoc matched and placed the same....not.... s4 and hoyt pro elite both set close

do you folks think a s4 and slayer are a good match with the slayer being the primary bow.....

again sorry for what may seem like dumb questions but as i mentioned above i am thinking alot.....


----------



## hankw_2009 (Apr 2, 2009)

ttt


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

What are you doing with your bow?

Competition? If so, what level do you shoot?

Hunting?


----------



## hankw_2009 (Apr 2, 2009)

comp... hunter class as of now thinking of moving to semi or possibly pro.... mostaly 3d for now but more spots soon.


----------



## hankw_2009 (Apr 2, 2009)

ibo and if i get a chance some asa larger shoots.... triple crowns and worlds....


----------



## athomPT (Dec 14, 2008)

I have found out the hard way it is a good idea to have something as backup because man parts break and need to be replaced. Ideally I'd like to have a backup 3d, spots and hunting setup all exactly setup like the primary. I'm no pro so changing a bow will play with my conscious and I need noooooooo distractions.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

At that level, the back up bow should be as close to the #1 bow as possible.

Danny McCarthy had a great article in the defunct Tournement Archer magazine. He was discussing stabilizers, but mentioned that he found that bows are all a little different. Even bows that are exactly the same model, year, DL, DW, etc will have a different feel.

So get them as close as possible, but be sure to shoot both of them enough to learn the little things are may be different.

Good luck,
Allen


----------



## hankw_2009 (Apr 2, 2009)

ttt


----------

